# Switching to dog food with grains!



## M & M (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to switch my 2 Golden's dog food to grains instead of grain free. I have difficultly finding dog food with grains. What kind of dog food has everyone else have been using that contain grains?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I use. Purina On pro plan lamb & rice.

It healed up some really bad skin allergies on my sons mutt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Precise Holistic Large Breed Adult.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We switched from grain free to Purina Pro Plan Large Breed. Both our Goldens have not skipped a beat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, the Salmon formula.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon here.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Purina pro plan for sensitive skin and stomach salmon and rice.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Farmina Ancestral grain, chicken and pomegranate


----------



## M & M (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried Wellness Complete Health Natural Dry Dog Food?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I used to feed Wellness back in the mid 2000's when it was still a baked kibble, not extruded and before they started making their Core line (Grain Free). They've been sold a couple times and now I think they are under the brand Well Pet which was the Holistic Select company but became Well Pet. It is still a decent food but I believe they started adding in peas around the 5th ingredient during the last formula change. So with the Low Taurine/diet related DCM issue I personally would hold off on it until the findings and recommendations are posted from the study.


----------

